# How long should an insurance claim for cycle theft take?



## skrx (23 Sep 2009)

A question for those who've had insured bikes stolen: how long was it until you had a replacement?

My bike was stolen from Covent Garden on Tuesday 14th July. I reported it to the police that night, and got a crime reference number from them on Friday. I posted the insurance claim form the same day, so the insurance company should have received it by the 21st July.

I phoned the insurance company roughly 3 weeks later to check they'd received my form (I was on holiday earlier than that), and they told me they'd approved the claim and were waiting for a quote from their cycle supplier.
After another week I phoned again, and they said Evans Cycles would supply the bike, and that I'd get a call from them.
...when I didn't get a call after a week, I called the insurance company -- they said Evans would call me
...and the same again a week later
...and again a week later (9 weeks since they received the claim) -- I was told I'd get a call back that afternoon.
This isn't including the times I called when the person dealing with my claim was on lunch and someone else answered -- I left a message every time, but I'm still waiting to be called back (or for a reply to one of my emails).

I've left a message with someone just now (10 weeks), but unless I get a call back this afternoon I'll be writing a complaint this evening.

It's not what I was expecting from "Butterworth Insurance Services, who have more than 25 years experience of providing insurance for members of the UK's leading cycling organisations", but I don't know if my expectations are realistic. So -- has anyone else waited 10+ weeks for a replacement bike, when there were no questions of fault/liability etc?


----------



## ChrisKH (23 Sep 2009)

I think that's more than long enough. Car insurance would pay out within a couple of weeks. Threaten the Insurance Ombudsman if you don't get resolution within two weeks.


----------



## ttcycle (23 Sep 2009)

That's pretty appalling skrx - that's longer than you need to wait.


----------



## garrilla (24 Sep 2009)

Recently we've had 1 bike stolen and 1 pair of wheels on seperate occasions. The bike was replaced in 8 days after making the cliam, the wheels in 4 days. Royal Sun Alliance are the insurer.


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (24 Sep 2009)

I phoned after my bike was taken on a Tuesday night, and had confirmation of payout by Wednesday afternoon. 

I then informed them that I couldn't source my bike via Halfords (their chosen supplier) so they agreed to pay the cash to me as long as Halfords could confirm that they couldn't get hold of the bike, and that the cost of replacement was as I had detailed.

I got emailed confirmation from the Insurers of the payout by Thursday morning, and went and bought my new bike Thursday night (online, delivered the following Monday).

Sounds like they are dragging their heels a bit!!!


----------



## Kuota M (25 Sep 2009)

If all things go well, from the point you have a crime reference number and go to your insurer, they should take about two weeks to get a cheque to you. 
If they send it to a bike shop, then not only do the insurerer have to make contact with the bike shop, establish and verify bank details, but then the bike shop checks and returns to the insurer who then inturn has to notify you. The advisor and accounts dept at the insurer have to communicate then speak to the bike shop and their admin staff then finally you.
If you don't step in and proactively manage the situation (there's nothing better than taking down the name of each person you speak to including the time/date and quoting it back to them) then you will wait for a long time.
If all were to go well, then you should have an experience like Sh4rkyBloke.
I am not lording it up from my high horse - I too had problems in the at the LBS side of things and found them to be the bottleneck in the process. Some of the people in these places are not good at communcation or admin.
Just visualise getting a new bike and all will be well when you do. You may also want to change insurance companies too.


----------



## skrx (5 Oct 2009)

I wrote to the MD of the insurance company to complain (as it said to do in the policy). I got a reply the next day, and someone did phone me, but nothing happened that week.

I called today, and was given Evans Cycles' number to call myself. I called, and was told they've been trying to contact me, but their system won't call certain mobile phone numbers. Clearly, it didn't occur to them to send me an email or a letter, or tell the insurance company they were unable to contact me.

However, the voucher to buy the replacement bike should be in the post to me now.


----------



## thomas (7 Oct 2009)

garrilla said:


> Recently we've had 1 bike stolen and 1 pair of wheels on seperate occasions. The bike was replaced in 8 days after making the cliam, the wheels in 4 days. Royal Sun Alliance are the insurer.



When mine got stolen I had a new bike before I needed to ride again (under a week).

skrx, glad it seems to be resolved.


----------



## e-rider (12 Oct 2009)

I've just had my bike stolen so it'll be interesting to see how long it takes as all these replies imply that it will happen quickly - I was expecting to wait ages.

I last had a bike stolen about 10 years ago and the claim took 8 months! I'd be happy with 10 weeks.


----------



## ttcycle (12 Oct 2009)

tundragumski said:


> I've just had my bike stolen so it'll be interesting to see how long it takes as all these replies imply that it will happen quickly - I was expecting to wait ages.
> 
> I last had a bike stolen about 10 years ago and the claim took 8 months! I'd be happy with 10 weeks.



8 months? bloody hell.....who were the insurers?

Hope it comes through quickly.

Mine took about a month which was long tbh


----------



## skrx (29 Oct 2009)

15 weeks and still waiting...

I've sent another email to the MD. If that doesn't do anything, Lloyds of London will be getting a letter on Monday.


----------



## tmcd35 (29 Oct 2009)

@skrx and @tundragumski,

Who are you insured with? I have a claim going through at the moment with Evan Insurance aka JLT|Online. I've found I've had to constantly phone them and prod as they don't seem too keen in getting back to me.

My claim went in on 25th September and it's now 29th October. They agreed to paying out nearly two weeks ago. On Tuesday they agreed to send me vouchers through the post for Evans Cycles. They were supposed to send me a follow on e-mail to confirm the vouchers, so far nothing. I think I'll be chasing them up again on Monday.


----------



## dellzeqq (30 Oct 2009)

there's another issue here. Insurance companies negotiate deals with bike warehouses and big suppliers such as Evans. They will give you the cash to take to another supplier, but it will only be for the amount that they've negotiated with their chosen supplier.

The downside of this is that you get a bike that has been poorly prepared. I write this with a degree of certainty, because in talking to my favourite Evans salesman about the way my brother prepares bikes in his LBS (he'll put in 60 minutes of rapid expertise on the humblest of machines) his eyes widened as he said that he had no idea that bike shops went to such trouble. 

The bike I (stupidly) accepted from a warehouse in Cheshire had been set up by a complete muppet, and the rear wheel had to be rebuilt.


----------



## skrx (30 Oct 2009)

I'm insured with Urban Cycling Insurance link, recommended by the London Cycling Campaign (which I joined).

My bike should eventually be supplied by Evans Cycles. I've paid the excess, and the voucher should have been posted to me a month ago. That coincided with the post strike so I didn't pester much for the first 10 days (until I got some other post), but then complained and was told the voucher would be sent by courier, but it clearly hasn't been.

The whole lot was insured for £650. The bike has an RRP of £530, but is on sale at Ash Cycles for £390. Adding in mudguards, rack, light/computer brackets etc meant I made a claim for £460.
Presumably Evans get the bike for less than £390.


----------



## skrx (18 Dec 2009)

After complaining further up the chain (to a CEO at Lloyds of London) the insurance company have now offered to settle for the full amount, minus the excess, paid directly to me.

That's fine by me, even if it is five months (to the day) since I originally posted the claim form.


----------



## ttcycle (18 Dec 2009)

BLOODY HELL 5 MONTHS! skrx that is appalling - i hope you get it paid out asap


----------



## Bongo Bill (29 Dec 2009)

My back wheel was stolen and my insurance company, who I suppose should remain nameless, took 3 months to tell me to bugger off! 

I secured the frame with a good Abus lock and a Kryptonite flex to help secure the wheels. The thief had cut through the flex - which is fairly easy to do I suppose - and stole the wheel. My insurance company said, and it is in the small print, that the flex is not on their approved list of locks. They refused the claim completedly. Fair enough I suppose but to take 3 months to tell me that?


----------

